# sword camp



## tashi (Nov 2, 2006)

Good day,

 My name is Tashi James, I am a representative of Scott Rodell here in
 Australia, our international site can be found at www.grtc.org.

 We run training camps in Yangjia Michuan Taijiquan and Historical Chinese
 Swordsmmanship.  Along with regular training in Form, Martial Applications, 
 Tuishou {push hands} and Chinese Swordsmanship. 

 Currently we have a chinese swordsmanship camp, set for  the 9th-14th,
 January 2007.  More information can be found on out Australian site at
www.grtc.org.au


Please don't hesitate to contact myself or Linda
 Heenan with any enquiries you may have;  Via email or on 0424 941 650..

 Kind Regards,
 Tashi James

-- 
Where the spirit does not work with the hand there is no art. *Leonardo DaVinci*
--
 It is better to conquer yourself than  to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from  you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell.


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT Tashi!  

If you can, please say hello and post a bit about yourself in the Meet and Greet section.  

Your profile shows an interesting mix of arts.  Great to have you on board!


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 2, 2006)

Sword camp????!??!  THAT is too cool for words!  Unfortunately, Australia is just a _little_ too far from home for me.  I hope others will take advantage of it and write about their experiences.

ANyway, What Carol said.  Welcome to MT, and I look forward to hearing from you on the forum boards.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 2, 2006)

That sounds like a blast!  I gotta agree with Ninjamom though, it's a little far away for me!

Jeff


----------



## wanna_be_g (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah sounds great but its to far, any sword camps in maryland or D.C????


----------



## Charles Mahan (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe not, but there are a few JSA dojos in the area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk and good luck with the camp.


----------

